# More landscape photography from The Telegraph.



## timor (Nov 3, 2012)

Review of winning landscape images. Just to see, what is going on somewhere else:
Landscape Photographer of the Year 2012 competition: call for entries - Telegraph


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 3, 2012)

like the collection.  i personally tend to like darker, richer exposures and this selection seemed to be biased towards that sort.


----------



## timor (Nov 3, 2012)

And more here. From this batch I really like #20
[url]http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/picturegalleries/uknews/9640813/Landscape-Photographer-of-the-Year-Awards-2012.html?frame=2382137
[/URL]


----------

